# Idea of Value



## Dan-Oh (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm new here and to bicycles. My neighbor called the other day and said he would like to sell his Schwinn and thought I should have it. My interest is in vintage motorcycles but this bike has always had my interest. When I asked what he wanted for the bike, he told me to make an offer. I don't want to cheat him but I'm out of my league so I can't come up with a fair price. Attached are a few pictures I took while I was there and I was hoping someone on this forum could tell me what it is, give me a year and give me an idea if what it's worth. The bike is straight, looks to have original paint, the chrome is rusty, the tires say Schwinn, there is a klaxon-style horn on the handle bars and he was told it is a 1936 when he bought it.

Thanks in advance for your help......


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 5, 2019)

Schwinn's aren't my expertise but I'd like to see how much I've learned..

$500+/-

1936-37


----------



## mike j (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey Dan-Oh, Welcome, I turned it right side up so I could get a better look at it. There are people on this site that are much more knowledgeable in pre war Schwinns than I am. From what I can see, it indeed could be a 1936, you can confirm w/ the serial #s. Bike has some really nice parts on it, drop stand, handlebars, head badge. I may be off but I can see it in the 400 to 500 range. Good luck.


----------



## kreika (Feb 5, 2019)

Offer him $300 then it lives you a little on the backside if you ever sell. Good luck on picking it up!


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 5, 2019)

Here are some comps, albeit these are DX's but same era, what you are looking at may be a '35-36. The Schwinn guys can correct me.
good deal would be in the 500 range, "must have it" 800.00 max
The fact that everything matches add value to me. But that only goes so far.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-schwinn-dx.145825/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-schwinn-admiral-dx.146665/  crusty but had the tank.

also a double bar roadster- 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-schwinn-double-bar-roadster.146781/

The more deluxe a schwinn is, the price goes up, but it looks what you have there is an unequipped model.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2019)

~$1500


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2019)

You’d be doing great $400 its all there it looks to be in great shape. They ride pretty good too!


----------



## Dan-Oh (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks so much for the quick responses! This was very helpful.

I do have a lot to learn about bicycles though....


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2019)

I pretty much agree with the sentiments above, but one factor that gives this particular bike a boost, is that it can easily be converted from a standard 35 to a deluxe model with a few additional parts.
Therefore, you have to take the value of each of its components into consideration if this bike were to be parted out and sold to the guy looking to build a 35 Cycleplane/Motorbike.
$500 bills on the low end and $1,500 on the high end.
If it was mine to sell, I'd be asking $650 for it.
But hey, that's just me.
It sounds like the seller wants you to have it, so you might offer him $450 and see what he says.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Feb 5, 2019)

$500-$750


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 5, 2019)

Kinda looks like a double diamond in one pic.


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-schwinn-cycleplane-double-diamond-frame.140968/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 5, 2019)

It’s a 35 model. The straight seatstays were a 35 feature, 36 were curved. Also not many 36 motorbike style bikes with fat fenders, another 35 clue. Probably easier to find a tank and rack than those fenders....

Badge is not original/correct.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 5, 2019)

looks like a 1935- frames alone have fetch $800+. If the grips are og and in good shape, you have an easy $200+ there.

$1500+  worth of parts.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 5, 2019)

And if you have to pay more than you want to, you can always sell off the prewar klaxon horn in the $125-175 range (if it works) to make the deal total make sense.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2019)

You got to love that extra edit time.
It makes me look like I know what I'm talking about. Lol!
Thanks, Dave!


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

Dont insult your friend and low ball him. He will eventually find out the value.Paint looks good and seems all there.Depending how badly someone wants it I would think $1100 is a fair price and in some cases maybe a bit more. it depends how much you value his friendship. Screwing your buddy for a few dollars is never ethical. Do the honest thing because you will have to look  him in the eye after the deal.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 5, 2019)

With values anywhere from $300 - $1500 it makes you wonder who values the item and who values the items value.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 5, 2019)

$1200-$1500 is my worthless opinion based on what we can see here. 

$300-$600? I’ll take 4 please.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 5, 2019)

Schwinn499 said:


> With values anywhere from $300 - $1500 it makes you wonder who values the item and who values the items value.




And here's why it's helpful for people to leave their asking price on their "sold" ads for others to see, it gives us a point of reference when something similar comes along. (Realizing that the "asking price" isn't necessarily the price paid of course)

And I'll throw in that without a tank, rack, light or front drum brake I'd be offering in the $900-$1,100 range(in California, not Ohio).


----------



## Dan-Oh (Feb 5, 2019)

Again thanks for all the responses and the unfounded scolding from Vincev.....I stopped on the way home from work and told him I loved the bike but not enough to pay what it's worth. I did tell him I would post it here and see if someone else was interested. I will go over there this weekend, take it off the hooks and get some better pictures. I will also try to get the serial number. I see you have a classified section so I assume that is where I should post it. I did have a couple of emails so I will make sure they know when it goes up for sale and may send them the pictures first. Just so you know ahead of time this guy is older and is not interested in shipping. The bike is located in the Alliance, Ohio area.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 5, 2019)

Dan-Oh said:


> Again thanks for all the responses and the unfounded scolding from Vincev.....I stopped on the way home from work and told him I loved the bike but not enough to pay what it's worth. I did tell him I would post it here and see if someone else was interested. I will go over there this weekend, take it off the hooks and get some better pictures. I will also try to get the serial number. I see you have a classified section so I assume that is where I should post it. I did have a couple of emails so I will make sure they know when it goes up for sale and may send them the pictures first. Just so you know ahead of time this guy is older and is not interested in shipping. The bike is located in the Alliance, Ohio area.



When you post it in the for sale thread be sure to list a price and location. I’m sure the bike will find a nice home. Heads up @OhioJones


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

Scolding?? Just keeping it real.  I dont screw over my friends and am hoping you dont either. If that is scolding then you have been scolded.lol


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2019)

Vince only scolds people he likes.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2019)

Boris said:


> Vince only scolds people he likes.



your safe then.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2019)

Dan-Oh said:


> Again thanks for all the responses and the unfounded scolding from Vincev.....I stopped on the way home from work and told him I loved the bike but not enough to pay what it's worth. I did tell him I would post it here and see if someone else was interested. I will go over there this weekend, take it off the hooks and get some better pictures. I will also try to get the serial number. I see you have a classified section so I assume that is where I should post it. I did have a couple of emails so I will make sure they know when it goes up for sale and may send them the pictures first. Just so you know ahead of time this guy is older and is not interested in shipping. The bike is located in the Alliance, Ohio area.




https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-bicycle-parts-accessories-ephemera-rules.32869/

https://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade-complete-bicycles.57/

lots of pics help, and from what i gather the reflector on the rear fender might be valuable as well


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 5, 2019)

*Damm  It looks like this might take up three or maybe four pages????
WELCOME TO THE CABE
Book Um Dan O*


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 5, 2019)

Ask the old fella if he would be interested in a younger man servant in exchange for the bicycle.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 8, 2019)

it is a 1935. fenders aside-wide(ba) and narrow(b) offered side by side those years-the wide were more common and are more desirable still. the frame everyone calls the 1936(commonly called the single diamond) came out in late 1935. the small clue/hint to the year  on this bike is the seat clamp-look closely-it is the left over aerocycle style clamp found on the 1935 dd frame only(some 'c' frames also). headplate as mentioned has been replaced. nice bike-would be great to see it 'preserved'-hope it doesn't get parted!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 8, 2019)

So Dan-Oh, is the guy willing to sell? Or does he have a figure in mind? I have a few correct maroon parts that would up grade that bike, maroon no gill tank even.


----------



## Dan-Oh (Feb 8, 2019)

Sale is pending


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2019)

It's weird not having Shawn around to police these situations...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 8, 2019)

pending with the elderly gentleman or one of us here on the cabe! awesome!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 8, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> it is a 1935. fenders aside-wide(ba) and narrow(b) offered side by side those years-the wide were more common and are more desirable still. the frame everyone calls the 1936(commonly called the single diamond) came out in late 1935. the small clue/hint to the year  on this bike is the seat clamp-look closely-it is the left over aerocycle style clamp found on the 1935 dd frame only(some 'c' frames also). headplate as mentioned has been replaced. nice bike-would be great to see it 'preserved'-hope it doesn't get parted!




Gotta respectfully disagree here. The wide fenders were not more common than narrow in '36, and there were no "BA" models in '36 either. My beater Tacoma was built in late '05 but it is an '06 model on the title. The Cycelock was introduced in '35 but I've never personally seen them on a '35 double diamond style frame (that doesn't mean it didn't happen though).  Early '36 still had the large post clamp on several models, and some double diamond frames have the smaller clamps.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> It's weird not having Shawn around to police these situations...




Nothing here to police, and Shawn said he was "done" after that last situation.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 8, 2019)

here we go again...….the wide fenders were more popular in 1935 and Schwinn  plugged them as 'new wider fenders like a motorcycle' creating the illusion for the kids. (and here is where the confusion comes in...) =both wide(ba) and narrow(b) fenders were available on the late 1935 single diamond frame being called the 1936 in the Schwinn book by hurd.(didn't clarify that in previous statement above). a cyclelock is not an issue on this bike but I can address this concern. the cyclelock wasn't available till late 1935 with the new frame(the one you call the 1936) because there is a hole inside the head tube for the locking bolt-which the double diamond frame does not have(I've never seen a double diamond frame with that hole!). the seat post clamp(larger 'aerocycle' version was on the Schwinn motorbikes and appear mostly on the earlier 1935 frame but carried on with ranger models and yes some 'c' models and others(Schwinn used up obsolete parts on various 'lesser'/older models). the small clamp also appears on the double diamond frames-these surely being right at the transition point. again-mostly rangers. if you are using the hurd book to reference or dispute facts you've been mis-led. there is a book forthcoming that will lay it all out for those that have been mis-led by the hurd book. another thing that will be cleared up is the endless serial number lists that seem to surface. they are bogus. I do not fault anyone reading the hurd book/memorizing what is written there as it has been the only book on the subject. the book that is coming-many years in the works-will reduce the hurd book to toilet paper. the bike on this thread is a 1935-double diamond-large clamp(and I would love to see the crank castings!) the bike has all the earmarks of a 1935. provenance by word of mouth from the owner has merit also(stating it is a 1936/or received it as a 1936).


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Nothing here to police, and Shawn said he was "done" after that last situation.



Not saying there is anything to police. That's the point. There never was.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 8, 2019)

minor differences of opinion on seemingly insignificant points are to be expected in any hobby. as far as I know-there aren't any among us that was around taking notes 80 years ago on Schwinn bicycle minutia!  everybody relax-let's keep it fun!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 8, 2019)

This would be the tank you would need


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 9, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> This would be the tank you would need View attachment 945791
> View attachment 945792



we have a match! awesome-I like it!


----------

